# Movement Info Please



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Who can tell me about this movement please? It looks familiar to me but did not place it as Russian


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I knew I recognized the regulator. Next question. How is this related to the Zenith cal135?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

It is Russian, Vostok not Zenith, it is however made with the tooling that made the Zenith Cal. 135.

Vostok bought the tooling off zenith in the 60s supposedly.

They modified it somewhat as you can see in the photos and its 22 jewel as opposed to 19 Jewel


----------



## Krzysiek_W (Mar 20, 2007)

This is very good movement from Wostok precision watch


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello James,

I have 7 of these Precisions[i know its a bit over the top!]they were the only Chronometer type movements that the Russians attempted to produce,in wrist watch form, and as many Ukranian sellers never tire of saying in there listings "movement one a gold medal in the 1968 leipzig fair",they have a few modifications from the Zenith,the main one being a center seconds hand,they are rare in very good condition They were only made for a few years.

They are one of my favourite type of Russian watch,i had to search quite hard for mine,for the condition,and all of mine keep exceptional time,they can be bought quite cheaply in poor condition,or re cased and non original.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Russ,

I'm finding the one I got to be an excellent timekeeper - but how do you know which has this movement - is the giveaway the 23 jewels tag?

ISTR you pointed out mine was probably a re-finished dial, but I'm very happy with it, and nice movement. (Question above, thinking if it's advertised without a piccie of the movement, is the 23 jewel the giveaway)









TIA


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

mel said:


> Hi Russ,
> 
> I'm finding the one I got to be an excellent timekeeper - but how do you know which has this movement - is the giveaway the 23 jewels tag?
> 
> ...


Hello Mel,

It should have a 22 jewel movement either gold plated or steel[pictured].

I think i would allways like to see a picture of the movement before buying

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I have one of these movements but in a dodgy sekonda case and dial...

anyone have a spare original case & dial?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Russ, mine is the steel movement as you show, my mistake on the 22 vs 23 jewels, it IS 22 jewels signed. Xantia, no spare case or stuff, sorry









I've been winding and wearing this for about a week on and off - e.g. wearing daytime, swapping night-time and vice versa, and it is a surprisingly accurate watch for a cheapie and oldie. Probably worth looking for other examples as a wearing set!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> I have one of these movements but in a dodgy sekonda case and dial...
> 
> anyone have a spare original case & dial?


Hello Xantiagib,

I will PM you.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Mel,

Thats good news your watch is running well.

Refering back to your original post,i think its hard to tell how original some Russian watches are,because they are virtualy indistructable,they lead a hard life,i have doubts about the cases on two of my watches pictured.still its all good fun.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Closer inspection, mine has the steel movement, and the dial is very like number 4 of yours (1st on left second row), although it has straight batons where your illustration has < chevrons. This would indeed tie in with your suggestion on a re-dial, eh? but agian, I'm happy with it, for such a simple looking watch, lots of good stuff lurking under the bonnet


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Russ!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone grabbed the one I was talking about on a buy now, if it were stainless vs light plating I would have grabbed it, maybe


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats probably a redial - or at least the text is - there's been a speight of reprints out recently on the bay with spelling mistakes on the cyrillic version.

Why is it that most redials have errors on them? Is it a tip of the hat to the originals in order not to 100% copy them?

plain ignorance? or is it we do not notice the 100% perfect redials ?


----------

